# apprendre a programmer , du moins un peu ?



## dbr22 (21 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour 
Mon petit-fils ( 16 ans ) semble tenir VRAIMENT a faire un peu de programmation mais a limpression que ce doit etre difficile.il a un iMac G4 sous 10.4.8 dont il se sert  normalement . Quelquun peut-il me dire ce quil faut lui conseiller comme technique et comme lecture ( sur le web ) tout au moins au debut pour quil ne soit pas rebute et conserve lenvie de continuer ?
Quel but pratique se donner les premiers temps ? 
Sans y consacrer cependant un temps deraisonnable car il est en terminale S et doit penser aussi au bac en juin 2007.  Merci pour lui .


----------



## OlivierL (21 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour,

Le plus ludique pour commencer est probablement de se faire un site web.
Son FAI lui permet probablement d'h&#233;berger un site personnel.
Il lui suffit alors d'apprendre les points suivants :
* codage en HTML (tutorial ici): il prend un &#233;diteur, style Nvu (il regarde le code que &#231;a g&#233;n&#232;re et il le bricole lui-m&#234;me)
* puis ajout de Javascript pour faire plus dynamique (Tutorial ici)
* puis il utilise un client FTP (genre Cyberduck ou autre) pour uploader son site

Si &#231;a l'amuse, il pourra apr&#232;s passer &#224; de la vraie programmation avec de vrais langages de pro (Java par exemple)


----------



## tatouille (21 Novembre 2006)

dbr22 a dit:


> Bonjour
> Mon petit-fils ( 16 ans ) semble tenir VRAIMENT a faire un peu de programmation mais a l&#8217;impression que ce doit etre difficile.il a un iMac G4 sous 10.4.8 dont il se sert &#8220; normalement &#8220;.
> .



g&#233;n&#233;ralement on ne" tient" pas &#224; cet age ; on commence g&#233;n&#233;ralement 
tout seul sans l'aide ou l'avis de personne



dbr22 a dit:


> Quelqu&#8217;un peut-il me dire ce qu&#8217;il faut lui conseiller comme technique et comme lecture ( sur le web ) tout au moins au debut pour qu&#8217;il ne soit pas rebute et conserve l&#8217;envie de continuer ?
> .



la programmation c'est chiant long et fastidieux 
si il n' a ya pas de passion c'est pas la peine d'essayer

si il est vraiment interress&#233; par la prog et sur OSX Cocoa est facile d'acces 




dbr22 a dit:


> Quel but pratique se donner les premiers temps ?
> Sans y consacrer cependant un temps deraisonnable car il est en terminale S et doit penser aussi au bac en juin 2007.  Merci pour lui .



tu reves (un scootch&#233; va scootcher )
la pratique : rigueur et apprentissage

c'est une bonne dissipline pour repondre et apprendre rapidement des problemes


----------



## dbr22 (21 Novembre 2006)

merci a tous les deux 
tout ce que vous me dites devrait fortement accrocher car il m'a deja parle un peu des differents points que vous soulevez 
mais pour cocoa :

*si il est vraiment interressé par la prog et sur OSX Cocoa est facile d'acces *

connaissez-vous , un tuto simple ? 

Merci


----------



## Zeusviper (21 Novembre 2006)

tuto cocoa : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3825221&postcount=25

personnellement je ne pense pas que cocoa soit vraiment accessible &#224; un d&#233;butant total en prog. trop de concepts &#224; comprendre d'un coup. apr&#232;s s'il y a forte motivation, rien n'est impossible!


----------



## Céroce (21 Novembre 2006)

Pareil que l'avis précédent. Je n'aurais jamais pu commencer à programmer en m'attaquant à Cocoa. Il faut commencer par un truc simple et arriver rapidement à un résultat dans un premier temps.

Plus accessibles: AppleScript studio (gratuit mais limité) et RealBasic (pas gratuit, mais qui permet de faire plein de choses sans trop se prendre la tête).


----------



## tatouille (21 Novembre 2006)

http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/learncocoa2/
http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/buildcocoa/

avec ca m^me l'ane de mon grand-pere pourrait apprendre


----------



## dbr22 (21 Novembre 2006)

eh bien mille mercis a tous
avec tout ca je crois que je vais pouvoir , non pas surtout faire qque chose a sa place , mais le mettre sur de bons rails


----------



## dbr22 (21 Novembre 2006)

J'ai oublie de demander a  *tatouille* si l'ane de son grand-pere etait anglais .  .  .  
parce que , meme pour quelqu'un qui comprend fort bien l'anglais parler ( du moins autant que lui permettent differents sejours en pays anglophones ; 3 a 4 mois en tout les 5 dernieres annees ) les textes un peu trop techniques ( sans probleme de comprehension globale ) sont quand meme de temps en temps sources d'interpretation litigieuse .
C'est l'impression que j'ai quand je lui demande de temps en temps , de me traduire un texte du web un peu plus technique que d'autres alors que j'ai deja compris moi-meme le sens general d'un baratin de 30 a 50 lignes ( mais en informatique ce n'est pas toujours suffisant d'autant plus que les dictionnaires classiques ne donnent souvent pas le sens particulier que prend un mot dans ce domaine tres specifique de l'informatique ou de l'electronique )
Non , ce n'est pas ton avis ?


----------



## GrandGibus (21 Novembre 2006)

Très bon fil... 

Même si l'Anglais est inévitable en informatique, la langue constitue en elle-même une barrière qui peut ralentir la progression (quoique formatrice). 

D'où un pointeur (de plus): http://www.developpez.com/.

Si c'est vraiment la programmation qui l'interesse, peut-être devrait-il s'inspirer des cursus de formation universitaire (il n'est qu'à une année de cela) tels que les IUT informatique. 

Par exemple, de mon temps, on commençait à apprendre la programmation par les concepts simple comme l'algorithmie. La mise en pratique se faisait en langage Pascal, sur des exemples ultra-simples et ludiques (formulaires, simulations, mini-jeux....). 

Je pense que la méthode reste valable et qu'il faut simplement l'adapter pour la pratique à des langages 'au gout du jour': Java. 

Contrairement à Olivier L, je ne pense pas que faire du HTML soit de la programmation en soit, c'est juste un langage de présentation (de mise en forme) de documents. C'est du moins pas en faisant du html qu'il aura une bonne vision de ce qu'est la programmation. 

Le choix de Cocoa pourrait se défendre, bien que la marche soit plus haute à mon humble avis. De plus, s'il persiste dans l'informatique, ce n'est malheureusement pas un langage qu'il verra par la suite (du moins dans l'immédiat :rateau. 


Pour finir, Java est par défaut disponible sous Mac. Il bénéficie d'une bonne communauté d'entraide et de nombreux site communautaires lui sont consacrés. C'est donc vers cette direction qu'il pourrait aller. 

Et s'il a un mac et internet, rien ne l'empèche de poster dans ce forum une fois qu'il aura fait son choix :love: :love: !


----------



## tatouille (21 Novembre 2006)

dbr22 a dit:


> J'ai oublie de demander a  *tatouille* si l'ane de son grand-pere etait anglais .  .  .
> parce que , meme pour quelqu'un qui comprend fort bien l'anglais parler ( du moins autant que lui permettent differents sejours en pays anglophones ; 3 a 4 mois en tout les 5 dernieres annees ) les textes un peu trop techniques ( sans probleme de comprehension globale ) sont quand meme de temps en temps sources d'interpretation litigieuse .
> C'est l'impression que j'ai quand je lui demande de temps en temps , de me traduire un texte du web un peu plus technique que d'autres alors que j'ai deja compris moi-meme le sens general d'un baratin de 30 a 50 lignes ( mais en informatique ce n'est pas toujours suffisant d'autant plus que les dictionnaires classiques ne donnent souvent pas le sens particulier que prend un mot dans ce domaine tres specifique de l'informatique ou de l'electronique )
> Non , ce n'est pas ton avis ?



je pense que ces livres ont &#233;t&#233; traduits
l'Anglais est un passage oblig&#233; pour l'informatique encore plus qu'avant
( wikipedia pour les termes )

pour moi cocoa &#224; l'aide de ces deux livres

1 ca permet de jouer sur OSX
2 maitriser un IDE 
3 jouer avec un toolkit (concept ecouteur , event )
4 apprendre un language explicite Objet ( proche du C , surcharge possible )
5 developper sur la meilleur techno actuelle, developper sur un UNIX
6  beaucoup d'exemples de code , beaucoup d'applications opensources pour visionner le code

http://www.cocoabuilder.com/
http://www.cocoadev.com/

7 viser une place chez Adobe , Apple ...

(rappel 2005 Apple premier vendeur de personal computer US)
tous les jeunes ach&#232;tent des OSX , le mat&#233;riel entreprise va devoir s'adapter aux nouveaux utilisateurs


----------



## p4bl0 (21 Novembre 2006)

Hello !

je suis exactement dans le m&#234;me cas que le fils de dbr22 : j'ai 17 ans, je suis en terminal S, j'ai le bac &#224; la fin de l'ann&#233;e scolaire.

Je m'int&#233;resse &#224; la programmation depuis que je suis en 4&#232;me.
J'ai commenc&#233; par apprendre le HTML sur salemioche.net je me rappelle.
Ensuite j'ai appris un peu de JavaScript puis me suis mis au PHP.
J'ai appris le PHP sur le site du z&#233;ro, puis me suis perfectionner avec la doc officiel.
Ensuite j'ai relu un peu sur XHTML et CSS.

Entre temps j'ai programmer en Perl, en Python (&#224; peine), j'ai lu un tuto ruby mais j'ai jamais &#233;crit une ligne de ruby, et j'ai lu un bouquin sur le C et fais des exo sur le C, appris les notions de la POO...

Aujourd'hui je peut dire sans rien exag&#233;rer que je ma&#238;trise PHP/MySQL et XHTML/CSS. Je pourrais en dire presque autant de Perl (assez similaire &#224; PHP). Apr&#232;s une fois qu'on connais un langage on peu vite passer &#224; un autre.

Je conseil fortement le site du z&#233;r0 (www.siteduzero.com) pour apprendre, les tuto sont super bien foutu, en fran&#231;ais, avec des QCM, des TP...
Dans l'ordre je conseil la lecture du tuto "faire son site web", puis "PHP", puis "C/C++"

Le truc c'est de pas juste lire les tuto mais de se lancer dans un projet personnel pour qu'on se heurte &#224; des probl&#232;me et pour vraiment pratiquer, sinon &#231;a sert &#224; rien. Et faut aussi pas se d&#233;motiv&#233;, parce que les premi&#232;re fois que gcc t'envoie balader c'est chiant.


Par contre le "que &#231;a lui prenne pas tout son temps..." faut laisser tomber, si il a besoin de beaucoup bosser pour assurer en cours, &#231;a va &#234;tre difficile de faire les deux (et le choix serait vite fais ).

Va aussi falloir lui acheter un ordinateur personnel sinon il va monopoliser l'ordinateur familial.


Ensuite si il est pas assez motiv&#233; ou d&#233;gourdi pour aller chercher tout seul sur le web des tuto et ce dont il pourrai avoir besoin, je sais pas si c'est bien parti.


Enfin, je lui souhaite de s'&#233;clater parce que tout &#231;a est r&#233;ellement passionnant !


----------



## Céroce (22 Novembre 2006)

tatouille a dit:


> http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/learncocoa2/
> http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/buildcocoa/
> 
> avec ca m^me l'ane de mon grand-pere pourrait apprendre



Non, là, je suis vraiment pas d'accord! 
Tu te rappelles la première fois que tu as essayé de programmer? Parce que moi, je veux bien croire que je ne suis pas doué, mais il m'a bien fallu deux jours pour taper un programme tout con en Basic (sans rien y comprendre) et le lancer.

On ne peut pas dire à un débutant qu'il doit lancer gcc par la ligne de commande et aller bidouiller un makefile. Vous vous rendez un tout petit peu compte des difficultés ou quoi?! Va expliquer à un débutant que si son compilateur lui lance des insultes du type
unknown symbol: printf at line 126
c'est parce qu'il a pas fait un #include <stdio.h> ?

Ca vous semble peut-être évident parce que vous faîtes ça tous les jours depuis des années, mais il n'y a rien de naturel là dedans, ce sont des choses que vous avez mis du temps à apprendre et comprendre.
Un débutant s'attend à lancer xCode, taper son petit truc et cliquer sur Build. Et il a bien raison! Si au bout d'une semaine, il n'arrive à rien, il laisse tomber.

J'en ai un peu marre que tu prennes les débutants pour des neuneus, Tatouille. Je ne remets pas en cause ton expertise (j'en suis trés convaincu), mais tu dois comprendre que personne n'a la science infuse, et que les autres ne comprennent peut-être pas tout aussi vite que toi. Si ça te déplais d'aider les débutants, ne les aide pas, mais arrête de les assommer avec ton charabia et ton jargon, tu verras qu'ils ne sont pas si cons.

C'était l'avis d'un type un peu lent à comprendre, et pas expert en programmation, mais qui en a tout de même fait son métier.


----------



## tatouille (22 Novembre 2006)

C&#233;roce;4061775 a dit:
			
		

> Non, l&#224;, je suis vraiment pas d'accord!
> Tu te rappelles la premi&#232;re fois que tu as essay&#233; de programmer? Parce que moi, je veux bien croire que je ne suis pas dou&#233;, mais il m'a bien fallu deux jours pour taper un programme tout con en Basic (sans rien y comprendre) et le lancer.
> 
> On ne peut pas dire &#224; un d&#233;butant qu'il doit lancer gcc par la ligne de commande et aller bidouiller un makefile. Vous vous rendez un tout petit peu compte des difficult&#233;s ou quoi?! Va expliquer &#224; un d&#233;butant que si son compilateur lui lance des insultes du type
> ...



 ces bouquins sont tr&#232;s bien fait tu as commenc&#233; tout seul
ils sont tres dirigistes tu appuies la tu fais ca et paf
puis tu peux creuser ensuite

et l'obj-c et bien plus simple &#224; manipuler que le basic
c'est pratiquement des copier coller pour faire sa premiere fenetre
avec un simple connecteur je lui demande pas de faire un client mail 

si on prend le temps de suivre les tuto de cocoa application ca va tout seul 
cocoa learning c'est pour aller plus loin et avec cocoa tu n'as pas ce genre de probleme
d'include tout est pr&#233;mach&#233; c'est pour cela que ca me semble un exercice 
decouverte accessible et surtout tres dirig&#233;


----------



## Warflo (22 Novembre 2006)

Personellement pour un débutant, je conseil *python*, qui avec une syntaxe très simple, qui permet de commencer simplement avec la POO, pas besoin de compiler (interpreteur), et la possibilité pour un débutant d'utiliser un interface graphique très simple à mettre en place (Tk).


----------



## Gallenza (23 Novembre 2006)

Warflo a dit:


> Personellement pour un débutant, je conseil *python*, qui avec une syntaxe très simple, qui permet de commencer simplement avec la POO, pas besoin de compiler (interpreteur), et la possibilité pour un débutant d'utiliser un interface graphique très simple à mettre en place (Tk).


+1000


----------



## dbr22 (25 Novembre 2006)

Merci de tous ces renseignements
Mais est-ce que je peux encore abuser en demandant qques definitions :

la POO =  ?

Tk =  ?

et le   "  + 1000  "   de  *Gallenza* , ca veut dire quoi ? 

.  .  .  .  .   peut-etre Python   en definitive ? 
mais pourquoi diable , tant d'entre vous ont-ils appris 4 ou 5 ou 6 langages de programmation ?  ils doivent se melanger les pinceaux a la fin , non ? je viens de dire une injure peut-etre ? faut m'excuser , car moi je n'y connais absolument rien .
J'esssaie seulement de faire gagner du temps a ce garcon qui s'y interesse  et voila !


----------



## Didier Guillion (25 Novembre 2006)

dbr22 a dit:


> mais pourquoi diable , tant d'entre vous ont-ils appris 4 ou 5 ou 6 langages de programmation ?



Bonjour,

Considère qu'un langage est un outil qui te permet de dialoguer avec la machine. Il y aura toujours des puristes pour tenter de prouver que leur langage est l'ultime, mais ce qui compte c'est ce que toi tu en obtient.

Quand tu bricole dans ton garage, tu peut faire beaucoup de chose avec un tournevis plat, mais quand il te faut un cruciforme, c'est mieux d'avoir le bon outil...

Il y a donc des langages adaptés à des situations bien précises. Par exemple, sur les pages webs, on rencontre le JavaScript.

Mais, même si certains langages portent des noms différents, ils sont apparentés : quand tu as apris à te servir d'un tournevis plat, tu apprends a te servir très vite du cruciforme.

Par exemple, je connais le C, et grace a cela je lit sans probleme le JavaScript et le Java ainsi que le Perl. Avec un peu d'effort, le C++ et l'Objective C.

N'hésite pas à poser des questions.

Cordialement


----------



## Charly777 (25 Novembre 2006)

p4bl0 a dit:


> Je conseil fortement le site du zér0 (www.siteduzero.com) pour apprendre, les tuto sont super bien foutu, en français, avec des QCM, des TP...
> Dans l'ordre je conseil la lecture du tuto "faire son site web", puis "PHP", puis "C/C++"



Idem, je ne serais que trop lui conseiller Le site du zér0. Ne connaissant rien (mais rien du tout:rateau:  ) à la programmation je viens de finir de programmer mon site via Le site du zér0.

Tout comme p4bl0 il me semble que le plus abordable soit le site web mais là je ne peux pas te dire (pour avoir lu un peu le reste des tutos... et certain commentaire de Tatouille fort intéressant (désolé si j'ai mal compris  )).

Bon courage, mais entre son devoir de physique ou la dernière retouche d'image pour terminer sa bannière... il n'y a pas photo...


----------



## p4bl0 (25 Novembre 2006)

dbr22 a dit:


> Merci de tous ces renseignements
> Mais est-ce que je peux encore abuser en demandant qques definitions :
> 
> la POO =  ?


Programmation Orientée Objet


dbr22 a dit:


> Tk =  ?


bibliothèque graphique



dbr22 a dit:


> et le   "  + 1000  "   de  *Gallenza* , ca veut dire quoi ?


ça veut dire qu'il approuve vachement beaucoup le conseil de Warflo


----------



## dbr22 (25 Novembre 2006)

eh bien  ,  merci a tous de cette richesse de conseils
et bon week-end


----------



## GotEdge (27 Novembre 2006)

Céroce a dit:


> Non, là, je suis vraiment pas d'accord!
> Tu te rappelles la première fois que tu as essayé de programmer? Parce que moi, je veux bien croire que je ne suis pas doué, mais il m'a bien fallu deux jours pour taper un programme tout con en Basic (sans rien y comprendre) et le lancer.
> 
> On ne peut pas dire à un débutant qu'il doit lancer gcc par la ligne de commande et aller bidouiller un makefile. Vous vous rendez un tout petit peu compte des difficultés ou quoi?! Va expliquer à un débutant que si son compilateur lui lance des insultes du type
> ...


 
Sans vouloir lancer un débat ou autre, il y a juste un petit point sur lequel je ne suis pas d'accord. Un débutant en programmation doit etre conscient qu'apprendre à developper ne se fait pas en 3 jours, ce n'est pas cliquer sur un bouton et voir le résultat, cela demande du temps et du travail, et des difficultés il va en rencontrer beaucoup.

Personnellement j'ai commencé à developper étant jeune, à cette époque Internet n'existait pas. Je n'avais donc aucune source d'aide possible à part quelques rares bouquins et des listings dans des magasines. Il a donc fallut que je m'accroche, et que je ne me demotive pas par les "Syntax Error" que me renvoyait le compilo. C'est la différence qu'il y a eu entre mes amis et moi : ils ont tapé 3 lignes puis ont laissé tomber car ne comprenaient rien et ne voulaient pas aller plus loin.

C'est comme pour la mécanique, il faut savoir que pour bricoler une voiture on va se sallir. Je n'aime pas ca, c'est pour cela que je n'ai jamais ouvert le capot d'une voiture, à part pour remettre du lave glace  .

Donc assez tot dans son apprentissage le débutant va devoir faire avec les lignes du style "unknown symbol: printf at line 126" (surement dès la première fois ou il va taper son propre code), c'est la programmation. C'est le jeu, faut faire avec les règles  .

Je suis d'accord qu'il ne faut pas lancer un debutant sur modifier un Makefile, mais dire qu'un débutant ne doit pas avoir de problèmes avec ce que lui renvoit le compilo c'est prendre une mauvaise direction.

Voilà, ce n'est que mon avis ...


----------



## Céroce (27 Novembre 2006)

Tout les programmeurs seront d'accord avec toi: programmer, c'est dur.

Moi aussi, j'ai appris à programmer à une époque on ne pouvait pas aller poster sur le forum de MacGé dés qu'on avait un problème (là, Tatouille, je te rejoins à 100%, même si j'ai juste trop de tact pour ne pas les envoyer ch... paître)

Ce que je veux dire, c'est que si tu fais face à trop de difficultés insurmontables au départ, tu vas te décourager. Je programme depuis 18 ans (j'en ai 28!) et j'ai souvent de gros problèmes avec Cocoa (du style: il ne se passe rien, ça m'exaspère), et je pense que si je n'avais pas commencé avec un langage simple (mais terriblement riche) comme le GFA Basic de l'Atari, j'aurais laissé tomber très tôt.


----------



## Nonoar2mars (27 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour à tous le monde, et enchanté de faire votre connaissance.
Je suis nouveau sur ce forum, et j'y est trouvé ce que je voulais, merci à tous.
En effet je souhaite également remettre le nez dans la programmation, (que j'ai arrêté il y a environs 15 ans!.....), et avec X Code en anglais c'est hyper laborieux!
Donc vraiment un grand merci, pour tout ces cites très intéressant.
A bientôt à tous, pour j'en suis sur d'autre discussions.


----------



## APPLOLIVIER (29 Novembre 2006)

Céroce a dit:


> Tout les programmeurs seront d'accord avec toi: programmer, c'est dur.
> 
> Moi aussi, j'ai appris à programmer à une époque on ne pouvait pas aller poster sur le forum de MacGé dés qu'on avait un problème (là, Tatouille, je te rejoins à 100%, même si j'ai juste trop de tact pour ne pas les envoyer ch... paître)
> 
> Ce que je veux dire, c'est que si tu fais face à trop de difficultés insurmontables au départ, tu vas te décourager. Je programme depuis 18 ans (j'en ai 28!) et j'ai souvent de gros problèmes avec Cocoa (du style: il ne se passe rien, ça m'exaspère), et je pense que si je n'avais pas commencé avec un langage simple (mais terriblement riche) comme le GFA Basic de l'Atari, j'aurais laissé tomber très tôt.


IDEM d'un ancien atariste sans le gfa basic je serais pas peut etre pas sous mac desormais
j'ai passe l'option informatique de mon bac en faisant un programme de gestion de carnet d'adresse en GFA


----------



## Warflo (29 Novembre 2006)

APPLOLIVIER a dit:


> IDEM d'un ancien atariste sans le gfa basic je serais pas peut etre pas sous mac desormais
> j'ai passe l'option informatique de mon bac en faisant un programme de gestion de carnet d'adresse en GFA



Non, pas le COBOL pour commencer, pas le COBOl !!!!  :rateau:


----------



## APPLOLIVIER (29 Novembre 2006)

Warflo a dit:


> Non, pas le COBOL pour commencer, pas le COBOl !!!!  :rateau:


ou cela kobol ?
pas vu de troll


----------



## tatouille (30 Novembre 2006)

APPLOLIVIER a dit:


> ou cela kobol ?
> pas vu de troll




```
PROGRAM rootof(input,output);
    VAR num,root:REAL;
    BEGIN
        writeln('Enter a number between 0 and 10');
        readln(num);
        root:=0;
        WHILE root*root < num DO root:=root+0.01;
        writeln('Result : root of ',num,' is ~=',root)
    END.
```


----------



## Céroce (1 Décembre 2006)

tatouille a dit:


> ```
> PROGRAM rootof(input,output);
> VAR num,root:REAL;
> BEGIN
> ...



T'as travaillé pour une banque, Tatouille?


----------



## APPLOLIVIER (1 Décembre 2006)

Céroce a dit:


> T'as travaillé pour une banque, Tatouille?


 
C'est du cobol cela ?
cela ressemble a du  pascal cela 
m'enfin


----------



## tatouille (1 Décembre 2006)

C&#233;roce;4073840 a dit:
			
		

> T'as travaill&#233; pour une banque, Tatouille?



 oui j'ai travaill&#233; pour des banques cela m'est arriv&#233;  
c'est pour cela que je verifie toujours mes d&#233;bits carte bleue 
vu la facilit&#233; de crackage ...

c'est du pascal 
si ta banque fait ce genre de calcul &#224; deux chiffres derrieres la virgule je te conseille
de changer  parce que je crois que si c'est le cas ils se font un max-max de pognon sur ton dos
( ils en font d&#233;j&#224; un max)


----------



## Céroce (1 Décembre 2006)

Au temps pour moi, le peu de Pascal que j'ai vu, c'était le code d'exemple d'Apple pour Mac OS 7! A vrai dire, je n'ai aucune idée de ce à quoi ressemble de Cobol.


----------



## GrandGibus (1 Décembre 2006)

Du cobol, ça ressemble à ça: 







Et voici à quoi ressemble du Java: 









P.S., non je ne la joue pas provoc :rateau: :rateau:   :love: :love:


----------



## pascalformac (1 Décembre 2006)

je sens que ce que je vais dire va faire sourire certains mais c'est n&#233;anmoins une option s&#233;rieuse

il y a  un moyen d'aborder la "programmation" de facon totalement differente que celles &#233;voqu&#233;es au dessus et de mani&#232;re pas trop "prise de t&#234;te"
Et  requiert zero investissement ( c'est d&#233;j&#224; dans Mac)

je parle de cr&#233;er des petits programmes avec Applescript 
J'y vois quelques avantages
-l'outil est d&#233;j&#224; sur le Mac
- on apprend vite les &#233;l&#233;ments centraux dans la d&#233;marche de toute programmation dont analyse, s&#233;quences logiques, syntaxe et foirage au d&#233;but   
- on peut s'inspirer des millers d'applescripts dispos
- il y a le mode " guid&#233; " qui permet l'apprentissage

Par ailleurs une fois un applescript r&#233;ussi on a la satisfaction d'avoir programm&#233; soi m&#234;me un petit outil pour son Mac ( du plus futile au plus utile)


----------



## Didier Guillion (1 Décembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> je sens que ce que je vais dire va faire sourire certains mais c'est néanmoins une option sérieuse
> 
> il y a  un moyen d'aborder la "programmation" de facon totalement differente que celles évoquées au dessus et de manière pas trop "prise de tête"
> Et  requiert zero investissement ( c'est déjà dans Mac)
> ...



AppleScript est, en effet un excellent moyen de démarrer sur Mac, il est verbeux et permet de faire rapidement plein de choses intéressantes et utiles au quotidien. De plus la doc Apple est assez bien faite depuis qu'elle a été remaniée.
J'y vois deux petit bémols cependant : c'est vraiment spécifique au Macintosh et il n'y a pas de deboggueur. Pour le deuxieme point Smile offre une réponse intéressante (pour les petits projets).

Cordialement


----------



## APPLOLIVIER (1 Décembre 2006)

Didier Guillion a dit:


> AppleScript est, en effet un excellent moyen de démarrer sur Mac, il est verbeux et permet de faire rapidement plein de choses intéressantes et utiles au quotidien. De plus la doc Apple est assez bien faite depuis qu'elle a été remaniée.
> J'y vois deux petit bémols cependant : c'est vraiment spécifique au Macintosh et il n'y a pas de deboggueur. Pour le deuxieme point Smile offre une réponse intéressante (pour les petits projets).
> 
> Cordialement



 
toujours sur Atari ?
qu'est ce que cela devient le coldfire project ?


----------



## tatouille (1 Décembre 2006)

GrandGibus a dit:


> Du cobol, &#231;a ressemble &#224; &#231;a:
> 
> Et voici &#224; quoi ressemble du Java:
> 
> P.S., non je ne la joue pas provoc :rateau: :rateau:   :love: :love:


le mec derriere il fait du cobol

http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/7tIh6SqWp1H114J7A


----------



## Warflo (1 Décembre 2006)

AppleScript oui mais&#8230;C'est quand m&#234;me de la programation tr&#232;s haut niveau.
On peut rapidement faire des trucs sympa, mais si il veut vraiment apprendre, je trouve qu'il vaut mieux comprendre ce que l'on fait. Avec une ligne de commande, un peu de python et du C, on comprend mieux la compilation, comment on passe d'un code source &#224; un programme, &#8230;
De plus AppleScript c'est que de l'objet, donc un concept de plus qu'il vaut mieux apprendre en python, ou cpp.
Enfin, si Nonoar2mars a un peu des bases de programation c'est sur que c'est pas mal.

(ceci dit, j'adore faire de l'AS, et en plus d&#232;s fois c'est utile )


----------



## yzykom (2 Décembre 2006)

Une r&#233;ponse du d&#233;butant total que je suis en programmation (html et css ok mais pour moi, ce n'est pas de la programmation puisqu'il n'y a ni raisonnement ni logique ni processus) : je suis en train de d&#233;buter avec ce bouquin qui est plut&#244;t bien fait et attrayant. Si j'ai bien suivi, Ruby est plut&#244;t moderne donc pourquoi pas.

Et comme  mon objectif est d'avoir une approche de la *P*rogrammation (et de ses notions) et non d'un simple langage unique, je vais encha&#238;ner l&#224;-dessus car Java me semble un langage universel et actuel. Toutefois, comme ce bouquin pr&#233;cise, en pr&#233;-requis, qu'il faut avoir des bases en programmation pour l'aborder, j'ai commenc&#233; par le bouquin 1 (qui, d'ailleurs,  pr&#233;connise TextMate sur Mac : &#231;a fera plaisir &#224; certains  ).

Des avis d'experts ? En d&#233;butants, on peut se planter ... mais au moins on essaie ...

Edit : de plus, concernant Ruby et Applescript, j'ai trouv&#233; &#231;a...


----------



## Céroce (4 Décembre 2006)

Warflo a dit:


> On peut rapidement faire des trucs sympa, mais si il veut vraiment apprendre, je trouve qu'il vaut mieux comprendre ce que l'on fait. Avec une ligne de commande, un peu de python et du C, on comprend mieux la compilation, comment on passe d'un code source à un programme,
> De plus AppleScript c'est que de l'objet, donc un concept de plus qu'il vaut mieux apprendre en python, ou cpp.



C'est sur ce point que je ne suis pas d'accord avec de nombreux avis qui ont été donnés: quand on débute, on se fout pas mal de savoir comment ça marche, tant que ça marche. Après aussi, d'ailleurs. 

Oui Python est un bon langage, avec lequel on peut prendre de bonne habitudes (et là, j'émet une très grosse réserve au sujet du C++ ). Mais bon, faire des trucs en mode texte, c'est quand même pas trés bandant, non? Certes, avec Python on peut faire du graphisme, mais là, c'est tout de suite plus complexe.
Je donnais l'exemple du Basic, parce qu'on peut dessiner une cercle ou jouer une note de musique avec une seule instruction. Ca c'est un vrai langage de débutant, qui procure une satisfaction immédiate.

Je pense qu'Apple Script est déjà plus attirant, même s'il est très limité pour tout ce qui est graphisme et son, justement.


Quand j'ai commencé à jouer de la guitare (tout seul), j'ai d'abord appris à gratouiller quelques accords, sans rien comprendre à la théorie, mais je me suis fait plaisir. Ensuite j'ai eu envie d'apprendre les gammes. Mais je n'aurais pas pu commencer par là, parce que c'est chiant, même si c'est les bases.


----------



## Warflo (4 Décembre 2006)

Je suis d'accord avec toi, mais il veut faire de la *P*rogramation, et qu'il veut comprendre un jour ce qu'il fait , l'AS (AppleScript, pas ASembleur ), je trouve qu'il y a beaucoup de concepts dur à comprendre avec AppleScript.
En python par exemple, on peut quand même facilement faire du graphisme (Tk), sans se casser la tête par rapport à du Java, et on comprend ce que l'on fait (objet->methode,).
Enfin.
Moi je lui conseille quand même un bon cours d'assembleur, il comprendra vraiment ce qu'il fait


----------



## APPLOLIVIER (9 Décembre 2006)

Warflo a dit:


> Je suis d'accord avec toi, mais il veut faire de la *P*rogramation, et qu'il veut comprendre un jour ce qu'il fait , l'AS (AppleScript, pas ASembleur ), je trouve qu'il y a beaucoup de concepts dur à comprendre avec AppleScript.
> En python par exemple, on peut quand même facilement faire du graphisme (Tk), sans se casser la tête par rapport à du Java, et on comprend ce que l'on fait (objet->methode,).
> Enfin.
> Moi je lui conseille quand même un bon cours d'assembleur, il comprendra vraiment ce qu'il fait


le C c'est tres bien et surtout la version OBOL


----------



## APPLOLIVIER (9 Décembre 2006)

Warflo a dit:


> Je suis d'accord avec toi, mais il veut faire de la *P*rogramation, et qu'il veut comprendre un jour ce qu'il fait , l'AS (AppleScript, pas ASembleur ), je trouve qu'il y a beaucoup de concepts dur à comprendre avec AppleScript.
> En python par exemple, on peut quand même facilement faire du graphisme (Tk), sans se casser la tête par rapport à du Java, et on comprend ce que l'on fait (objet->methode,).
> Enfin.
> Moi je lui conseille quand même un bon cours d'assembleur, il comprendra vraiment ce qu'il fait



prograMMation


----------



## julrou 15 (9 Décembre 2006)

Est-ce que le C est bien pour commencer en programmation ?? 


J'ai commencé à l'apprendre au mois d'août, sur le site du zéro, mais depuis le mois de septembre je n'ai plus trop trop de temps pour apprendre, avec le boulot (je suis en term L). Je compte m'y remettre pendant les vacances... 

En tout cas, ça me passione. J'ai quelques bases, et je peut faire des trucs tout cons, basiques, en mode console (j'ai pas encore vu pour l'interface graphique)... 

Je ne compte évidemment pas en faire mon métier, mais je veux juste apprendre pour m'amuser... C'est dur, mais je vais essayer de m'y remettre...


----------



## yzykom (9 Décembre 2006)

Un bon petit bouquin pour choisir : 

_Comment choisir un langage de programmation_, chez HK, dans la collection Technique & Pratique.





C'est un petit livre au format poche qui d&#233;taille les principaux langages actuels, leurs qualit&#233;s et leurs d&#233;fauts en fonction de ce que l'on veut faire. Il y a notamment une aide au choix pour les d&#233;butants (qualit&#233;s "p&#233;dagogiques", support, accessibilit&#233;, etc.)

Tout ceci m'a &#233;t&#233; bien utile pour savoir dans quelle direction m'orienter et pour l'instant, je ne regrette pas mes choix. Si &#231;a peut &#234;tre utile &#224; quelqu'un...


----------



## APPLOLIVIER (10 Décembre 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Est-ce que le C est bien pour commencer en programmation ??
> 
> 
> J'ai commencé à l'apprendre au mois d'août, sur le site du zéro, mais depuis le mois de septembre je n'ai plus trop trop de temps pour apprendre, avec le boulot (je suis en term L). Je compte m'y remettre pendant les vacances...
> ...


oui le c est un bon langage pour apprendre la programmation car pour ma part c'est un des seuls langages qui se rapproche le plus de la machine mais je dirais qu'il faut passer par la phase papier car il faut avoir bien structurer dans ses pensees ce que l'on veut faire
et bien souvent un programme qui a l'air simple a necessite plus de cogitation qu'un programme embrouillé
on pourrait dire fais nous voir ton programme et on dira comment tu penses


----------



## Céroce (11 Décembre 2006)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Est-ce que le C est bien pour commencer en programmation ??



Mon avis totalement contraire au précédent: non, c'est pas bien.

C'est un langage très proche de la machine -> donc, il faut bien connaître la machine.
Sa syntaxe n'est pas des plus naturelles (même si on s'y fait au fil des années).
Au début, on obtient plein de messages d'erreur à la compilation auxquels on ne comprend rien. Et même quand ça compile, ensuite ça plante sans aucune explication.

Et puis faire du graphisme, du son et des interfaces utilisateurs, c'est très complexe.
On peut faire des trucs en ligne de commande sans trop de difficultés, mais c'est pas passionnant (à moins que votre trip soit de calculer les 100 000 premiers nombres premiers le plus vite possible).


----------



## Frizou (14 Décembre 2006)

A mon avis, Ada est un excellent langage pour apprendre la programmation impérative. C'est d'ailleurs un excellent langage tout court. Pourquoi ? Ce langage est très fortement typé et la notion de type est justement une des notions fondamentales de la programmation.


----------



## p4bl0 (14 Décembre 2006)

Frizou a dit:


> A mon avis, Ada est un excellent langage pour apprendre la programmation impérative. C'est d'ailleurs un excellent langage tout court. Pourquoi ? Ce langage est très fortement typé et la notion de type est justement une des notions fondamentales de la programmation.


Ada heu... vaut mieux apprendre directement un langage ou on peut faire de l'objet et qui est beaucoup utiliser pour pouvoir trouver des exemple etc...

Ada c'est pas le top pour &#231;a.

je pense que
- PHP/MySQL + HTML et CSS
- C puis C++ ou C puis ObjC et cocoa
- ruby ou python

sont des bons choix


----------



## Frizou (15 Décembre 2006)

p4bl0 a dit:


> Ada heu... vaut mieux apprendre directement un langage ou on peut faire de l'objet et qui est beaucoup utiliser pour pouvoir trouver des exemple etc...
> 
> 
> Ada c'est pas le top pour &#231;a.
> ...




A mon avis, je pense que ce sont de tr&#232;s mauvais choix pour commen&#231;er &#224; apprendre &#224; programmer. Comment veux-tu enseigner la POO si ton public ne sait pas ce qu'est une variable ou un type ? 
Personnellement, j'adore Python mais c'est clairement un langage que tu appr&#233;cies et que tu peux maitriser si tu as des bases solides car &#233;norm&#233;ment de principes sont transparents. 
En tout cas, j'ai eu l'occasion d'enseigner pas mal de langages diff&#233;rents, et je milite vivement pour Ada pour un premier contact avec la programmation imp&#233;rative.


----------



## blakken (15 Décembre 2006)

moi je programm(ais) en assembleur ,maintenant (en tout cas à ma connaissance) il en existe plus un seul ...c'est navrant!


----------



## Warflo (15 Décembre 2006)

Tu peux programmer en assembleur sur ton mac.
(asm ppc ou asm x86 en fonction de ton mac)


----------



## APPLOLIVIER (15 Décembre 2006)

Warflo a dit:


> Tu peux programmer en assembleur sur ton mac.
> (asm ppc ou asm x86 en fonction de ton mac)



x86 pouah j'espere que la memoire segmentée a disparue  
et ces registres dediés quelle horreur


----------



## JulesB (15 Janvier 2007)

Pourquoi personne n'a parl&#233; de l'ActionScript ?
C'est quand m&#234;me je trouve le truc le plus "fun" pour commencer &#224; programmer, on peut faire de l'animation, donc aborder des notions de maths et de physique, c'est orient&#233; objet, typ&#233; fortement, *tr&#232;s* bien document&#233; et on peut maintenant en faire sans avoir &#224; acheter Flash Pro ...
Et avec l'arriv&#233;e de l'AS 3, les possibilit&#233;s s'ouvrent (expressions rationnelles, acces au systeme de fichier, gestion des bitmap, etc...).
Le plus avantageux pour un d&#233;butant, c'est que l'on 'voit' en g&#233;n&#233;ral imm&#233;diatement le r&#233;sultat du programme, on est pas lanc&#233; trop brutalement dans l'abstraction totale, on commence par de petits scripts d&#233;pos&#233;s &#231;a et l&#224; sur le sc&#233;nario, puis plus le code devient complexe, plus on s'organise et on finit par &#233;crire des classes sans s'en rendre compte... ^_^
Enfin moi je lui conseillerai &#231;a (avec les livres de Moock et Penner of course).


----------



## Illuvatar (16 Janvier 2007)

Je pense que la programmation Cocoa est loin d'&#234;tre inaccessible aux d&#233;butants mais je me demande si cela est judicieux de se lancer dans une POO pour d&#233;bute, comme l'a fait remarquer Frizou. C'est hyper-interessant mais je pense que cela n'am&#232;ne pas forc&#233;ment la personne &#224; se poser les bonnes questions quand &#224; l'informatique et &#224; la programmation. Il vaut mieux commencer par un langage algorithmique classique. Commencer par des petits algos de base en php ou javascript est interessant mais, pour un v&#233;ritable d&#233;butant, il vaut mieux avoir acc&#232;s aux messages d'erreurs du compilateurs pour &#233;viter de rester bloqu&#233; sur des probl&#232;mes benins. Je pense que les langages types PASCAL ou C sont les plus indiqu&#233;s &#224; ce titre...


----------



## Griaze (23 Février 2007)

Je recommande le langage J.  http://www.jsoftware.com  

Le gros interet est que ca fournit d'emblee un outil utile pour toutes sortes de choses qu'il peut integrer dans le reste de ce qu'il fait ailleurs.  Vers cet age, je programmais sur TI57 ou en basic sur Sinclair ZX81 pour tracer les courbes des fonctions qu'on etudiait en cours de maths.  Le J permet de faire ce genre de choses de maniere tres chouette.

Aujourd'hui, je suis ingenieur, et le J sur PDA durci de terrain est mon jouet de travail prefere   C'est extremement puissant :affraid: 

En plus ca stimule l'esprit, alors que d'autres formes de programmation sont parfois abrutissantes, et ou on met parfois longtemps avant d'arriver a en tirer des avantages concrets.

Inconveniants:
=> le style de programmation fonctionnelle utilise preferentiellement ne ressemble pas a de la programmation "classique" - mais cela permet parfaitement d'apprendre des concepts et de la discipline;
=> l'integration au Mac n'est pas geniale (interface utilisateur de l'environnement de travail est en Java) - mais ca tourne sur tout un tas de plateformes.
=> les docs sont essentiellement en anglais - je n'ai toujours pas trouve le temps de me porter volontaire pour les traduire en francais - quel mauvais citoyen je fais.  

A essayer: soit on est mordu et on trouve cela genial, soit on passe a autre chose.  De toute facon c'est gratuit.


----------

